# How do you guys do your BB rows? Yates or other



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

*What form do you use for your BB rows ?*​
90 degrees 419.05%Yates Style 1571.43%Other29.52%


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Yates style or almost to 90 degrees ? or other

Personally i am a fan of Yates style, i have seen his form be criticized many times online, usually by people with no back, and you cant argue with Yates back ;-)

Love this critical page here http://stronglifts.com/how-to-master-barbell-row-technique/ apparently Yates style dont train your back, if you look at the correct technique I cant even see a Back..LOL


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

About 49 degrees for me


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Pendlay


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

As you step up with the weight you lift no way can you have the technique of the guy in the first pick or you would be on your ****!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

If you're a guy who want to master perfect Barbell Row technique, this will be the most important article you will ever read.

Here's why: almost everyone is dead wrong in how they do Barbell Rows. Most guys do Yates Rows, 50° shrugs with underhand grip named after the steroid bodybuilder Dorian Yates. And, guess what? Unlike Barbell Rows, Yates Rows don't train your back - only your traps - and can rip your biceps tendon apart.

Left: StrongLifts Member Tom Doing Perfect Barbell Rows. Right: Bodybuilder Dorian Yates Doing Yates Rows

Look - if you're one of those steroid meat heads who spends more time with his drug-supplier than on training, you'll grow no matter how you Barbell Row. But if you're a DRUG-FREE, 100% natural lifter like me

STOPPED READING!!!!!!


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> If you're a guy who want to master perfect Barbell Row technique, this will be the most important article you will ever read.
> 
> Here's why: almost everyone is dead wrong in how they do Barbell Rows. Most guys do Yates Rows, 50° shrugs with underhand grip named after the steroid bodybuilder Dorian Yates. And, guess what? Unlike Barbell Rows, Yates Rows don't train your back - only your traps - and can rip your biceps tendon apart.
> 
> ...


ha ha i feel your pain


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> If you're a guy who want to master perfect Barbell Row technique, this will be the most important article you will ever read.
> 
> Here's why: almost everyone is dead wrong in how they do Barbell Rows. Most guys do Yates Rows, 50° shrugs with underhand grip named after the steroid bodybuilder Dorian Yates. And, guess what? Unlike Barbell Rows, Yates Rows don't train your back - only your traps - and can rip your biceps tendon apart.
> 
> ...


Indeed! What does a 6 time Mr Olympia know??? Especially one with what is arguably the best back in bodybuilding thus far


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I train mine lifting boxes of test at 47.3deg on tues ,who says roids aint no good.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Sure i heard yates say that bb rows were a power movement and should be dobe semi explosivly. Personally i lean forward as much as i can but not to hurt my back.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Look - I don't even train my back, just get my ol dear to inject steroids directly into it!


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Tom can stick his barbell row technique up his cheeky and suggestively positioned ****. Quite clearly if you have any amount of weight on there with his method you will fall flat on your face. I do them at approx 45 degrees as heavy as possible and it must work because I look like a fat turtle.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Pendlay rows usually. Sometimes underhand too.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Underhand and Ronnie style


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Bent over rows, EZ bar rows, T bar rows, low pulley rows, one arm dumbbell rows, at least put two of them exercises in my back workouts a week


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Kroc Rows.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> About 49 degrees for me


U mong, if it's any less than 49.624 degrees ur doing it wrong


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

pendley mostly, but prefer dumbells on bench, we have ajustable dumbells up to 100kg so no worry about lack of weight


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Look for Arnold doing bent over BB rows. That's 90deg bent over with 3plates a side! Perfect form.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Meadow rows!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I stopped reading when it said "steroid bodybuilder Dorian Yates" that is just narrow minded sh1t in my opinion.

A good article isnt biased and looks at the argument from all angles it doesnt start by labelling people in such a derogatory way.

Waste of fcking time!


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Yates styley for me


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Both to be honest. Yates row I find better to isolate lats, Pendlay row I find better for upper back thickness. So I do both, add in Deads and Chins and back is done.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Look - if you're *one of those steroid meat heads* who spends more time with his drug-supplier than on training, *you'll grow no matter how you Barbell Row.*

****... I didn't realise I could do everything wrong and still grow on gear.

No wonder people think steroids are a magic pill with idiotic comments like this.


----------

